# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 23 مارس 2015

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

إعلن مسؤول تنفيذي رفيع بنادي المريخ السوداني أن رئيس النادي جمال الوالي قد تنازل عن مديونياته للنادي والت تبلغ عشرات الميليارات جنهيات سودانية جاء ذلك خلال الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ والتي إنعقدت مساء اليوم الأحد بإستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان.

وقد حضر الجمعية التي إنقعدت محاولتين فاشلتين في اليومين الماضيين, 160 عضوا عند بداية الجلسة بإشراف مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم برئاسة د. الفاتح حسين المفوض وفيها.

وقد تمت إجازة خطاب الدورة والميزانية بعدد 115 صوت و معارضة 29 صوت وامتناع صوت واحد فقط وتحث خطاب دورة عمل المجلس الحالي أعمال ناجحة تم إنجازها منها الهيكل التنظيمي للنادي للعاملين, مع إنجاز ملف ترخيص النادي كنادي محترف وحصل الفريق في العام الماضي على بطولة سيكافا للاندية وكأس السودانولم يخسر في الدوري الممتاز العام الماضي.

وذكر الخطاب أن المريخ يتطلع الىن لدخول عالم الإحتراف بصورة منهجية وإستراتيجية علمية وإدارة تنفيذية متطورة.

الأمين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر قال في خطاب الدورة أن الجمعية العمومية هي السلطة الأعلي فى نادي المريخ حسب النظام الأساسي، وأكد بان المريخ اول هيئة رياضية فى ولاية الخرطوم تعقد جمعية عمومية عادية ليثبت المريخ بانه نادي رائد وقائد.

مضيفا بأن إقامة الجمعية العمومية تأتي بناء على النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ وبالإتفاق مع السيد مفوض مفوضية هيئيات الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم والذى إنعقد فى 16 سبتمبر بقاعة الاجتماعات باستاد المريخ وقد تقرر ان تناقش الجمعية تقرير الاداء السنوي لمجلس الادارة واجازت الميزانية لعامي 2011 و 2012 و اجازت الميزانية التقديرية للعام 2015

وكان الأمين العام لنادي المريخ عرض المحاور الرئيسة لاعضاء الجمعية وهي محور الرياضية، البناء المؤسسي، الاداء التنفيذي، البنية التحتية والمنشاءات، التسويق الرياضي , الوضع المالي.

وقدم المدير المالي لنادي المريخ السيد عبدالحي احمد العاقب تنويرا عن الوضع المالي فى النادي وميزانيتي 2011 و 2012 التى تم اعتمادها من قبل ديوان المراجع العام .

واستعرض جملة الايرادات والمنصرفات, وأكد بأن نادي المريخ اول نادي رياضي قام بعمل نظام محاسبي على الكمبيوتر منذ العام 2001 .

وأشار الى ان رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي يقوم بالتنازل سنويا عن مديونيته لدي النادي التى جاوزت 32 مليار جنية فى السنوات الاربعة الماضية.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

حسم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالاتفاق مع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء أمر المعسكر الخارجي واستقر الرأي على إقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير المدى بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا على أن يخوض الأحمر تجربة إعدادية هناك امام سانت جورج الأثيوبي قبل أن يتجه المريخ من هناك مباشرة إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لمواجهة كابوسكورب الأنغولي في جولة الحسم التي تحدد هوية المترشح إلى دور الستة عشرمن دوري الأبطال، وكان المريخ تدرّب أمس بمشاركة 19 لاعباً وسيواصل الفريق تحضيراته بصورة طبيعية حتى موعد السفر إلى أديس وتمثلت في عدم توفر رحلة من الكنغو إلى لواندا ليصل الوالي إلى اتفاق مع الفرنسي غارزيتو بإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي في العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا حتى يؤدي الفريق تجربة اعدادية قوية هناك أمام سانت جورج وتضم البعثة الحمراء 29 فرداً وسيغادر وفد المقدمة مباشرةً من أديس أبابا إلى لواندا على أن يغادر بقية أفراد البعثة في الأول من أبريل المقبل.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم بغرض مناقشة كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر بعثة فريق الكرة لمعسكر إعدادي بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا والتي تمضي بها البعثة الحمراء خمسة أيام على أن تغادر من هناك إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لمواجهة كابوسكورب وسيرافق سبعة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المريخ في رحلة لواندا ويسبق العقيد صديق علي صالح برفقة حاتم عبد الغفار والدكتور أسامة الشاذليالبعثة الحمراء إلى لواندا كوفد مقدمة على أن تغادر بعثة المريخ برئاسة عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر نائباً له إلى جانب متوكل أحمد علي وعبد القادر همد.
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*قالوا الكنغو ثم قالوا كينيا و الان اثيوبيا.  أين الحقيقة.
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  للاستاذ  طارق  وصباح الخير  له وللجميع  ونتمني  التوفيق للمريخ وان  ياتونا من  لواندا  ببطاقة  الترشح  بحول الله  وقوته
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
عقدت الجمعية العمومية العادية لنادي المريخ مساء الاحد باستاد المريخ بحضور 160 عضوا عند بداية الجلسة باشراف مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم برئاسة د. الفاتح حسين المفوض الولائي وتمت اجازة خطاب الدورة والميزانية بعدد 115 صوت و معارضة 29 صوت وامتناع صوت واحد فقط , واجازة خطاب الميزانية بعدد 102 صوت ومعارضة 22 صوت وامتناع 5 اشخاص , وحضر من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الامين العام الفريق طارق عثمان ونائب الامين العام متوكل احمد علي ونائب امين المال حاتم عبدالغفار و مساعد الامين العام صديق علي صالح و رئيس قطاع المناشط معتصم مالك وتحدث انابة عن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ .

الامين العام خاطب الحضور مشيرا الي ان الجمعية العمومية هي السلطة الاعلي فى نادي المريخ حسب النظام الاساسي وقدم الاداء السنوي لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ واكد بان المريخ اول هيئة رياضية فى ولاية الخرطوم تعقد جمعية عمومية عادية ليثبت المريخ بانه نادي رائد وقائد . وان اقامة الجمعية العمومية تاتي بناء علي النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ وبالاتفاق مع السيد مفوض مفوضية هيئيات الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم والذى انعقد فى 16 سبتمبر بقاعة الاجتماعات باستاد المريخ وقد تقرر ان تناقش الجمعية تقرير الاداء السنوي لمجلس الادارة واجازت الميزانية لعامي 2011 و 2012 و اجازت الميزانية التقديرية للعام 2015 .وقدم الامين العام عرض المحاور الرئيسة لاعضاء الجمعية وهي محور الرياضية , البناء المؤسسي ,الاداء التنفيذي , البنية التحتية و المنشاءات , التسويق الرياضي , الوضع المالي .
ودعي الجميع بالتفاف الجميع حول الكيان وان المجلس يرفض اي جسم مكون من اي جهة غير مجلس الادارة لان القانون يفرض ذلك وينص عليه . وان المجلس يمد يديه للجميع من اجل مصلحة المريخ .

وقدم المدير المالي لنادي المريخ السيد عبدالحي احمد العاقب تنويرا عن الوضع المالي فى النادي وميزانيتي 2011 و 2012 التى تم اعتمادها من قبل ديوان المراجع العام .واستعرض جملة الايرادات والمنصرفات .واكد بان نادي المريخ اول نادي رياضي قام بعمل نظام محاسبي على الكمبيوتر منذ العام 2001 . واشار الى ان رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي يقوم بالتنازل سنويا عن مديونيته لدي النادي التى جاوزت 32 مليار جنية فى السنوات الاربعة الماضية .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك كسلاوي 

أر برشلونة المتصدر من ضيفه ومطارده وغريمه التقليدي ريال مدريد بفوزه عليه 2-1 في الكلاسيكو ام مس الاحد في ختام المرحلة الثامنة والعشرين من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم.

وكان برشلونة خسر ذهابا 1-3 على ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو.

على ملعب كامب نو وامام نحو 99 الف متفرج، سنحت فرصة اولى الفرص في وقت مبكر للفريق الكاتالوني عندما جنح اندريس انييستا في الجهة اليسرى وعكس كرة الى الاوروغوياني لويس سواريز تابعها الاخير فارتطمت برأس الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة بصدر سيرخيو راموس وخرجت الى ركنية (3).

ورد ريال مدريد بفرصة اغلى عندما كسر بنزيمة التسلل واصبح على بعد امتار قليلة من المرمى لكنه تردد في مواجهة الحارس التشيلي كلاوديو برافو، ثم مرر الكرة الى البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو تابعها "طائرة" من زاوية ضيقة جدا ارتطمت بأسفل العارضة وارتدت الى بنزيمة الذي لم يحسن تمريرها مجددا فخرجت الى ركنية لم تثمر (12)، اتبعها ايسكو بتسديدة زاحفة مالت قليلا عن القائم الايسر (13).

ودفع رونالدو وزملاؤه ثمن الفرصة الغالية عندما حصل برشلونة على ركلة حرة في الجهة اليسرى نفذها الاختصاصي الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي طار لها المدافع الفرنسي جيريمي ماتيو وارتقى فوق راموس ووضعها على يسار ايكر كاسياس (19).

وسدد البرازيلي مارسيلو كرة مركزة ابعدها ماتيو (26)، واضاع برشلونة فرصة لا تعوض لتعزيز تقدمه فدفع بدوره الثمن بعد ثوان من هجمة مرتدة وكرة من الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش الى بنزيمة اعادها بالكعب الى رونالدو الذي لم يتردد في دفعها بيمناه زاحفة مرت من تحت جسم برافو "الظائر" واستقرت في اسفل الزاوية اليمنى (31).

وسدد مودريتش كرة زاحفة بعيدة المدى مرت بجانب القائم الايمن (34)، وسجل الويلزي غاريث بايل هدفا للفريق الملكي لكن الخكم الغاه بداعي التسلل (40)، وسدد رونالدو قذيفة ابعدها برافو برؤوس الاصابع الى ركنية (43).

وفي الشوط الثاني، انقذ برافو مرماه من هدف ثان اثر تمريرة من مارسيلو الى بنزيمة سددها مباشرة وتفطن لها الحارس وابعدها بصعوبة (49)، وبصم سواريز على الهدف الثاني بعد كرة عالية من البرازيلي داني الفيش سيطر عليها ودخل المنطقة وسدد من بين مدافعين على يمين كاسياس (56).

وفوت البرازيلي نيمار فرصة هدف ثالث للفريق الكاتالوني وذهبت كرته القوية فوق العارضة (67)، واخرى من جانب ميسي في اول ظهور له في اللقاء من كرة مقوسة الى جانب القائم الايمن (73)، اتبعها نيمار بفرصة جديدة (74)، وثالثة للاعب ذاته (76) قبل ان يسدد بنزيمة كرة قوية ارتطمت بالارجنتيني خافيير ماسكيروني وتمكن برافو بيده اليسرى من تحويلها الى ركنية (78).

وسدد جوردي البا وميسي مرتين في جسم كاسياس الذي تحمل عبئا كبيرا بعد انخفاض اللياقة البدنية لزملائه (85 و87)، وفرضة اخيرة لميسي (90).

ورفع برشلونة رصيده الى 68 نقطة ووسع الفارق مع ملاحقه الى 4 نقاط قبل 10 مراحل على ختام البطولة.

وحقق اشبيلية صاحب المركز الخامس فوزه الثالث في 10 ايام على مضيفه فياريال السادس عندما هزمه 2-صفر في عقر داره "ال مادريغال".

وكان اشبيلية فاز على فياريال 3-1 على الملعب ذاته في ذهاب ثمن الدوري الاوروبي (يوروبا ليغ) الخميس قبل الماضي، ثم جدد فوزه عليه ايابا 2-1 بعد اسبوع في اشبيلية.

ولم يستطع اي من الفريقين كسر التعادل السلبي في الشوط الاول رغم المحاولات المتعددة من الجانبين لهز الشباك مع افضلية نسبية للضيوف.

وفي الشوط الثاني، اسفر تصميم اشبيلية على تحقيق الانتصار الرابع على التوالي بعد ان تغلب عليه في ذهاب الدوري 2-1، عن هدف مبكر عندما مرر البرتغالي دييغو فيغيرايش كرة موزونة الى كوكي ايندوخار تابعها الاخير بيمناه من قرب نقطة الجزاء ووضعها في اسفل الزاوية اليمنى (49).

وعزز فيتولو تقدم الفريق الاندلسي بالهدف الثاني بتسديده من داخل المنطقة ايضا على يمين الحارس سيرخيو اسينخو (65).

ورفع اشبيلية رصيده الى 55 نقطة مقابل 49 لفياريال، وكلاهما مؤهلان حسب الترتيب الحالي للمشاركة في الدوري الاوروبي الموسم المقبل، ويملك الاول فرصة المنافسة على احدى بطاقات دوري ابطال اوروبا الاربع حيث يتخلف عن اتلتيكو مدريد الرابع 4 نقاط، وعن فالنسيا الثالث 6 نقاط قبل 10 مراحل من نهاية البطولة.

وعلى ملعب انويتا، فاز ريال سوسييداد على ضيفه قرطبة 3-1.

وكان قرطبة سباقا الى التسجيل عبر فلورين اندوني (12) بعد 6 دقائق من طرد مدافعه الصربي الكسندر بانتيتش (6),

وعادل ايمانول اغيريتشي لريال سوسييداد (33).

وفي الشوط الثاني، خطف الارجنتيني غونزالو كاستر الهدف الثاني لاصحاب الارض (75)، واكمل قرطبة الدفقائق العشر الاخيرة بتسعة عناصر بعد طرد المدافع الاخر اينيغو لوبيز (81).

واكد الايسلندي الفريد فينبوغاسون الفوز بالهدف الثالث (90+3) فرفع ريال سوسييداد رصيده الى 36 وصار تاسعا مقابل 18 لقرطبة الاخير الذي بات على وشك العودة الى الدرجة الثانية.

وتعادل ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا سلبا مع ضيفه اسبانيول فرفع الاول رصيده الى 26 نقطة في المركز السادس عشر، والثاني الى 34 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر.
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*يعطيك العافيه الاستاذ طارق
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يوم الجميع مشكور الاخ الكريم شيخ طارق
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور  شيخ  طارق  الله يديك العافيه   
كان قلنا عمنا طارق  ود البقعه بطحك  فوقي 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
نفي نجم المريخ رمضان عجب وجود اتصالات بينه و نادي الهلال 
وقال ان كل ما ذكر لا اساس له من الصحة و اضاف : انا ما فاضي
 للهلال او اي نادي آخر حاليا و لدى ملف مهم مع فريقي وهو التأهل
 للدور الثاني من الابطال و طالب رمضان في حديثه للزعيم بعدم الانزعاج
 و التركيز في تشجيع اللاعبين و الوقوف معهم بقوة لن المريخ يحتاجهم 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


وجه المريخ الدعوة لنادي الاسماعيلي للعب معه وديا بالخرطوم
 قبل سفره للواندا و ذلك بناءا على طلب مدرب المريخ غارزيتو و يتوقع 
ان يحصل المريخ على موافقة الدراويش خلال الساعات القادمة الزعيم
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



 
تقدم المنتخب الأولمبي اخطوة مهمة نحو بلوغ نهائيات دورة 
الألعاب الأفريقية لكرة القدم، التي ستقام نهائياتها بالكونجو
 كينشاسا في نوفمبر 2015,وذلك بعد فوزه 2-0 على ضيفه
 جنوب أفريقيا في مباراة جرت في الخامسة الأحد بمدينة الاُبَيِّض 
أحرز ماهر عثمان الهدف الأول للسودان في الدقيقة 2، وأضاف
 اطهر الطاهر الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 69، لتمنح هذ النتيجة
 السودان أملا كبيرا في التأهل لنهائيات الكونجو
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



كفرووتر / الخرطوم
 رفض المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو
 معسكر كينيا وقال أنه إهدار للوقت ومضيعة
 لمجهودات اللاعبين مبياً في حديثه للزعيم
 أن الاجواء و المقدرات لن تفيد المريخ في
 شيء وأنه يفضل عليه اللعب في العاصمة
الخرطوم بدلاً من اللعب مع أندية لن تخدمه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق ومحمد سيف وصباحكم ورد أحمر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

مشكور  شيخ  طارق  الله يديك العافيه   
كان قلنا عمنا طارق  ود البقعه بطحك  فوقي 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  




*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*شيخ طارق ومحمد سيف جزيتم حيرا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين شيخ طارق ومحمد سيف وصبااااااااااحكم خير
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع شيخ طارق على الابداعات والروائع
وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يامبدع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للثنائي المبدع محمد سيف وعز الدين على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣــﺒـﺎﺭﻳــﺎﺕ ﺍﻟــــﻴـــﻮﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻟـــﻘـــﻨـــﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟــﻨـــﺎﻗــﻠـــﺔ ﻭ
 ﺍﻟــﻤــﻌـﻠـﻘـﻴــﻦ
 ﻭ ﻧـــﺘــﺎﺋــﺞ ﻣــﺒــﺎﺭﻳـﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــﺲ
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 :: ﺗـﺼـﻔـﻴــــﺎﺕ ﺃﺳـﻴـــــﺎ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺆﻫـﻠـــﺔ ﻟﻜـﺄﺱ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻢ ﻟﻠﻜـﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﻃـﺌـﻴـﺔ ﺍﻟـﺒـﺮﺗـﻐــﺎﻝ 2015 :
 < ﺍﻹﻣـﺎﺭﺍﺕ × ﺍﻟـﻌــﺮﺍﻕ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 12:30 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻋـﺒـﺪ ﺍﻟـﻨـﺎﺻـﺮ ﺍﻟﺴـﻬـﻠـﻲ .
 < ﻋـﻤـﺎﻥ × ﺍﻟـﺒـﺤـﺮﻳـﻦ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 15:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻋـﺒـﺪ ﺍﻟـﻨـﺎﺻـﺮ ﺍﻟﺴـﻬـﻠـﻲ .
 < ﺍﻟـﺼـﻴـﻦ × ﻓـﻴـﺘـﻨـﺎﻡ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 16:15 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻣـﺤـﻤـﺪ ﺍﻟـﺴـﻌـﺪﻱ .
 < ﺍﻟـﻴـﺎﺑـﺎﻥ × ﺍﻟـﻜـﻮﻳــﺖ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 17:30 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻣـﺤـﻤـﺪ ﺍﻟـﺴـﻌـﺪﻱ .
 < ﻗـﻄـﺮ × ﻻﻭﺱ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 18:45 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﺣـﺴـﻦ ﻋـﻴـﺪﺭﻭﺱ .
 < ﺇﻳــﺮﺍﻥ × ﻟـﺒـﻨـﺎﻥ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 20:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﺣـﺴـﻦ ﻋـﻴـﺪﺭﻭﺱ .
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 √ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 :
 < ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ 1 × 2 ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 < ﻫﺎﻝ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ 2 × 3 ﺗﺸﻠﺴﻲ
 < ﻛﻮﻳﻨﺰ ﺑﺎﺭﻙ 1 × 2 ﺍﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :
 < ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻻﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ 0 × 0 ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﻮﻝ
 < ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ 0 × 2 ﺍﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ
 < ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺳﻴﻴﺪﺍﺩ 3 × 1 ﻗﺮﻃﺒﺔ
 < ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ 2 × 1 ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 < ﻣﺎﻳﻨﺰ 1 × 1 ﻓﻮﻟﻔﺴﺒﻮﺭﺝ
 < ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ 0 × 2 ﺑﻮﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﻐﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :
 < ﺍﻣﺒﻮﻟﻲ 2 × 1 ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ
 < ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ 1 × 0 ﺟﻨﻮﻯ
 < ﺳﻤﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ 1 × 0 ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ
 < ﺗﺸﻴﺰﻳﻨﺎ 0 × 1 ﺭﻭﻣﺎ
 < ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ 1 × 1 ﺍﺗﻼﻧﺘﺎ
 < ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ 2 × 0 ﻫﻴﻼﺱ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﻧﺎ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 :
 < ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﺗﻴﺎﻥ 2 × 0 ﻟﻴﻞ
 < ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺭﻳﻤﺲ 1 × 3 ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ
 < ﻻﻧﺲ 0 × 4 ﻣﺮﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 < ﺩﻳﻨﺎﻣﻮ ﻣﻮﺳﻜﻮ 0 × 1 ﺯﻳﻨﻴﺖ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺘﺮﺳﺒﻮﺭﺝ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :
 < ﻓﻴﻨﻮﺭﺩ ﺭﻭﺗﺮﺩﺍﻡ 2 × 1 ﺑﻲ ﺍﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﻨﺪﻫﻮﻓﻦ
 < ﺍﻳﺎﻛﺲ ﺍﻣﺴﺘﺮﺩﺍﻡ 1 × 0 ﺍﺩﻭ ﺩﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺝ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 < ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻨﺞ ﻟﺸﺒﻮﻧﺔ 4 × 1 ﻓﻴﺘﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﻏﻴﻤﺎﺭﻳﺶ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 :
 < ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺳﻲ 2 × 1 ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :
 < ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ 1 × 3 ﻟﺨﻮﻳﺎ
 < ﺍﻟﺸﺤﺎﻧﻴﺔ 1 × 3 ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :
 < ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ 0 × 1 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 < ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ 3 × 4 ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﺑﺮﺯ ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ
 2015-03-23ﻡ


 ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺳﺮﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻏﻨﺪﻭﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ
 ﻭﻗﻮﻉ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻌﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ “ﻛﻤﻴﻦ “ ﻗﺮﺏ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﻴﻮ
 ﺇﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﻬﺮﻳﺐ ”73“ ﺍﺟﻨﺒﻴﺎ ﻟﻠﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﻭﺍﺻﺎﺑﺔ (65 ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ
 ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻭﻫﻤﻲ ﻟﻠﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻤﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﺩﺧﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ
 ﻏﺪﺍ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺘــــﻴﺎﺭ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ .. ﻣـــــــــــــــــﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﻣﻴـــــــــﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺧﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﺮﻑ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﺑﺨﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻔﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ
 ﺗﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻣﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻼﺗﺔ ﻭﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﻭﺟﺮﺡ (65 )
 ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﺗﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻧﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺭﺍﺿﻴﻬﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ
 ﺿﺒﻂ (37 ) ﺍﺟﻨﺒﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻌــــﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻔﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻳﻌﻔﻲ 4ﻣﺪﺭﺍﺀ ﻭﻳﻌﻴﻦ ﺟﺪﺩ
 ( 10 ) ﺃﻗﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﺻﻄﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ ﻭﻣﺰﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻴﺞ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ
 ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺰﺯ ﻗﻮﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﺛﺮ ﺗﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻉ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻗﺒﻴﻠﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺗﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻣﺎﺏ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﺪﺓ:
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺇﺿــــــــــــﺮﺍﺏ ﺍﻃــــﺒﺎﺀ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻏـــــﺪﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ :ﺳﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻘﺮﺓ ﻃﻤﺄﻧﺘﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﺤﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻋﺶ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ
 ﺳﻘﻮﻁ (4 )ﺍﻻﻑ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺠﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻀﺮﺭﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺳﺘﻴﺖ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ
 ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺗﻌﻴﺶ ﻇﻼﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻣﺴﺎ ﻭﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ
 ﺳﻠﻔﺎﻛﻴﺮ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻜﻠﻒ ﻭﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻳﻘﺎ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺠﺎﺝ ﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺻﺮﻑ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻬﻢ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﻓﺮﺍﺭ ( 14.500 ) ﺷﺨﺺ ﺑﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻋﻔﺎﺀ ﺩﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ
 “ﺍﺩﻳﺲ”
 “ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ” ﻭ” ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ” “ ﻭﺩﻳﺴﺎﻟﻴﻦ” ﻳﻮﻗﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻗﻴﺔ ﺍﻃﺎﺭﻳﺔ
 ﺣﻮﻝ ﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ
 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻒ (16 ) ﻋﺎﻣﻼ ﺑﺘﻬﻤﺔ ﺧﻴﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻬﺎ ( 35 ) ﺍﻟﻒ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺼﻨﻊ ﺷﻬﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺎﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻴﺎﻩ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺭﺓ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛،؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ ﺑﻄﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ
 ﻧﺎﻓﻊ : ﺳﻨﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﺃﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﻣﺨﺮﺟﺎﺕ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
 ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ : ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻀﻤﻮﻥ ﻟــ (ﺩﺍﻋﺶ ) ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺃﺧــﺮ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺍﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺌﻲ ﻟﺴﻠﻔﺎﻛﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻧﺎﻓﻊ : ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﺮﻑ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺠﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺎﻻﺗﻬﺎ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼــــﻴﺤﺔ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺗﻄﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ “ ﺍﻟﺮﻳــــﺎﻥ”
 ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺮﺩ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﺎ ﺧﺎﻃﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺎﻧﻴﺖ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺴﻴﻄﺮﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺗﻌﺰ

 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺿﺪ ﺩﺍﻋﺶ ﻳﺜﻴﺮ ﻏﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻴﺔ : ﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺰﻭﻟﺔ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﺕ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺟﻴﻮﻟﻮﺟﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﺎﻋﺪ ﺃﺑﺨﺮﺓ ﺑﺄﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
 ﺑﺄﺩﻳﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻘﺼﻲ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ( 11 )ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ
 (ﺩﺍﻋﺶ )
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ:
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺛﻴﻘﺔ ﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻳﺆﺳﺲ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ
 ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﻭﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﺍﻋﻔﺎﺀ ﺩﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 **************************************************
 ** ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ :
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺿﺒﻂ ﺍﺿﺨﻢ ﺷﺤﻨﺔ ﺩﺟﺎﺝ ﻓﺎﺳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﻭﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﺪ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﻣﺮﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ
 ﺍﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﺑﺌﺮ ﺳﺎﻳﻔﻮﻥ ﻭﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﻴﺮ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻠﻔﺎﻳﺎ
 ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﻮﺩﻉ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺌﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ
 ﻣﺎﻧﺸﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

مشكور  شيخ  طارق  الله يديك العافيه   
كان قلنا عمنا طارق  ود البقعه بطحك  فوقي 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه  



اخونا الحبيب محمد
اي كده ياخي 
لكن باقي لي لو بحثنا في الموضوع يمكن يطلع جدك
هههههههههههههههههههاي
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والشكر موصول للثنائي المبدع محمد سيف وعز الدين على الاضافات الثرة




تسلم ى زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


المريخ يحول معسكره الى اديس ويواجه سانت جورج
منتخبنا الاولمبي يقهر الجنوب افريقي بثنائية نارية ويقترب من التاهل وهارون يحفز اللاعبين فوراً
برشلونة يخطف كلاسيكو الارض بفوز مثير على ريال مدريد
المريخ يحول معسكره الى اديس ويواجه سانت جورج
عودة قوية لبلة وتراروي فى مران المريخ
نجاح كبير لعمومية المريخ
منتخبنا الاولمبي يقهر الجنوب افريقي بثنائية نارية ويقترب من التاهل
هارون يسلم نجوم الاولمبي حافز الفوز على جنوب افريقيا
الهلال يخاطب كمبالا سيتي رسميا ويستقبل الكوكي فجر الاربعاء
الهلال يواجه الامير وديا مساء اليوم
برشلونة يخطف كلاسيكو الارض بفوز مثير على ريال مدريد
شارة القيادة بالفرقة الحمراء ازمات لاتنتهي .. القائد لايشارك وتجاوز الاقدمية بصورة استثنائية فجر اكثر من ازمة 
محمد سيد احمد : لاعلاقة لي بتسريب تقرير الحكم الى الصحافة الزرقاء
اجتماع مهم لمجلس المريخ لمناقشة ترتيبات السفر الى اديس
اخيرا الاحمر يحسم امر المعسكر الخارجي .. المريخ يعسكر باديس ابابا ويواجه سانت جورج الاثيوبي
جمال الوالي يجتمع بغارزيتو ويطمئن على تجهيز الفريق لجولة الاياب
الفرنسي يعول على اوكراه وكوفي لحسم كابوسكورب
نجاح باهر لعمومية المريخ .. الفريق طارق : المريخ اول هيئة رياضية فى الولاية تعقد جمعيتها العمومية 
المدير المالي : الوالي ظل يتنازل عن مديونياته بنهاية كل دورة
محمد جعفر قريش : دكتاتورية التصويت حرمتنا من مناقشة الكثير
قائد  الفرقة الحمراء في حوار مثير مع الصدى .. الباشا : شارة الكابتنية شغلت  مصعب من دوره امام عزام ولذلك تحولت لامير .. تهديد اعضاء المجلس  باستقالاتهم بصورة مستمرة يؤدي الى اهتزاز مستوى الفريق .. عد ثبات تشكيلة  الفرقة الحمراء اثر على درجة الانسجام والتفاهم .. غارزيتو مدرب كبير علينا  ان نصبر عليه .. اجتماعاتنا كلاعبين دون وصايا من احد لن تتوقف ..نعم  تركيزنا على البطولة الافريقية وهذا خطا .. جلوسنا في المركز الخامس في  الممتاز لاول مرة امر محرج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


غارزيتو يطلب مواجهة الاسماعيلي وديا .. عجب : لاوقت لدي للهلال
اجازة ميزانية نادي المريخ باغلبية ساحقة .. وهتافات داوية تمجد الوالي وتطالبه بالاستمرارية
اضبط .. ( الزعيم ) تكشف عن حصة الاعلانات الانتخابية للحزب الحاكم التى نالتها الصحيفة المثيرة للجدل
تدرب صباح امس على ملعبه .. الفرنسي يركز على تدريبات الكرات العكسية وغياب الرباعي
المدرب العام ومدرب الحراس يغيبان
غارزيتو : معسكر كينيا اهدار للوقت واتمنى مواجهة الاسماعيلي وديا
الجهاز الفني يكشف برنامج تحضيراته للانغولي
رمضان عجب : ليس لدي وقت للحديث عن الانتقال للهلال
المريخ يعقد الجمعية العمومية العادية بحضور 160 عضوا
المدير المالي للمريخ : الوالي اعفى اكثر من 32 مليارا في اربع سنوات
الفريق طارق يقدم خطابي الدورة والميزانية
هتافات داوية تمجد الوالي وتطالبه بالاستمرارية
المفوض الولائي يخاطب الجمعية العمومية للمريخ
خبير التحكيم الدولي ينفجر عبر الزعيم .. سيحة : ( يا قادة الاتحاد العام ( ارحمونا ) وغادرو مواقعكم ونحن فترنا من الاعتذارات )
منتخبنا الاولمبي يعبر صغار الاولاد بثنائية نظيفة
رئيس القطاع الطبي يفتح النار .. دكتور اسامة الشاذلي : تسريب تقرير الحكم فضيحة ولكنها ليست غريبة على الهلال والاتحاد .. نجتهد لاكمال الرحلة الى لواندا تحسبا لمفاجات الانغولي المتوقعة
تدرب صباح الامس على ملعبه .. الفرنسي يركز على تدريبات الكرات العكسية وغياب الرباعي
دييغو غارزيتو : كنت ارغب في اقامة معسكر الكونغو وطلبت مواجهة الاسماعيلي قبل السفر لانغولا
رمضان عجب : الحديث عن انتقالي للهلال لايشغل تفكيري واركز على الاستحقاقات القادمة لفريقي
19 لاعبا يبصمون في دفتر حضور الفرقة الحمراء صباح امس .. استمرت لنصف ساعة نجوم الفريق يركضون حول الملعب .. الرباعي يغيب لاسباب متفاوتة عجب وضفر يكتفيان بالمتابعة من الخارج .. دييغو يقسم النجوم الى مجموعتين ويركز على اللعب من لمسة واحدة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا الحبيب محمد
اي كده ياخي 
لكن باقي لي لو بحثنا في الموضوع يمكن يطلع جدك
هههههههههههههههههههاي



أخووووووووك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• بثنائية ماهر وأطهر الطاهر .. وبعد أن صنعت جماهير الأبيض الحدث : أولمبينا منصور .. هزم جنوب أفريقيا وأمتع الجمهور
• في تصفيات دورة كل الالعاب الافريقية بملعب الابيض عصر امس : السودان يقهر جنوب افريقيا بثنائية ماهر واطهر .. وجماهير الابيض تصنع الحدث
• تأكيداً لأنفراد (قوون) : كمبالا سيتي في الخرطوم بالاربعاء لمواجهة الهلال 
• اعتبر النشر الضار مهدداً لأمنها القومي : ملاوي في طريقها للاحتجاج رسمياً للحكومة السودانية !
• (قوون) تفتح خطاً ساخناً وتطمئن جماهير الهلال وتنبه بعدم التعجل بمخاطبة الكاف : ملاوي آمنة وبخير .. لا وجود لاضطرابات وخدعة تم ترجمة خبرها بشكل خاطىء تسببت في كل هذا الذعر !
• دكتور عادل حسن : الهلال يخوض مباراته باستاد كوموزو بيلانتاير وليس بالعاصمة ليلونقوي !
• الهلال يواصل الاعداد الجاد بمران لمدة ساعتين .. ويستضيف الامير البحراوي في تجربة اعدادية مساء اليوم
• الهلال يستقبل الكوكي فجر الاربعاء .. البيغ يعاند جماهيريه قبل مواجهة الهلال ويضاعف قيمة التذاكر
• حملت الجهة الناقلة للخبر مسؤولية تضليل الجماهير : الشروق تنفي بث لقاء الهلال والرصاصات وتستغرب !
• احصائية عنكبوتية في قوقل كشفت المثير : الهلال اكبر أثرا من المريخ الضعيف

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• تاكيداً لانفرادنا .. الهلال يواجه كمبالا سيتى بالخرطوم
• الكاردينال فى تصريحات لـ (عالم النجوم) : مفاجأتنا ستسعد جماهير الهلال
• رحلة الهلال لملاوى محفوفة بالمخاطر .. الكوليرا وتجهيزات المشجعين لحرب نفسيه وارهاب اللاعبين
• منتخبنا الاولمبى يهزم الاولاد بهدفين حلوين .. اطهر الطاهر : يهدي انتصار المنتخب للجماهير
• هارورن يسلم الاولمبي حافزه الشخصي ويقود بعثة لجنوب افريقيا .. ازهري (الكنج) يشيد بالانتصار ويعلن حافز لاطهر وماهر
• الهلال يتمرن بقوة وتألق جماعى للأقمار والفريق يواجه الامير اعادادياً .. والكوكي يصل بالاربعاء ويخسر آخر مهمة له في التونس
• الرباعي "بشه، كيبي، سيدي بيه، وماكسيم" يخطف الانظار .. وحماس وقتال لإقتحام تشكيلة الهلال
• الهلال يغادر لملاوي في الثاني من ابريل .. كيبي يتألق بهدف لوحة في المران 
• تأكيدا لانفراد (عالم النجوم) حول التجربة : الهلال يختبر اسلحة التأهل أمام كمبالا بالخميس
• الهلالي الفخيم المهندس عثمان تماسيح الكدرو يطالب بالوقوف خلف الهلال ويناشد وزارة الشباب والرياضة بالتدخل لحل مشاكل الأندية

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• (الاسياد) تواصل خبطاتها الصحفية وتدخض افتراءات مجلس المريخ وتنشر اخطر المستندات : دخل الوصيف محجوز .. ووضع الوالي مهزوز
• الهلال ينازل الامير مساء اليوم بملعبه .. وبرشلونة يحسم كلاسيكو الأرض
• منتخبنا الأولمبي يضرب البافانا بثنائية ماهر وأطهر ويقترب من نهائيات الكنغو
• جدد تصريحاته بانعدام الامن وتدهور الاوضاع : شاكويرا يجب على الدولة وقف عمليات القتل والاختطاف
• ودع القوافل بالخسارة امام القابسي بدوري التونسي : الكوكي يهاتف الكاردينال أمس ويؤكد وصوله فجر الاربعاء
• الهلال يخاطب كمبالا سيتي رسميا امس .. ويعود للتدريبات غدا
• واصل سلسة التحضيرات الجادة لموقعة الاياب الافريقية : الهلال يؤدي مران ساخن مساء امس .. والاخضر يكسب الازرق بثنائية كيبي وشكري
• تدريبات خاصة على الضربات الثابته .. تألق لافت للسيراليوني والجوهرة .. وكاريكا يتابع المران من الخارج
• لاعبي الأولمبي ينضمون للازرق في التدريبات إعتبارا من الغد ..ونيلسون يكتفي بتمارين الصالة ويكتفي بالاستطالة
• اللجنة المنظمة في إمتحان جديد غدا : إجتماع كتلة الممتاز مع رئيس الاتحاد (إعادة) لوعود سراب

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• "الحاويه" الاخيرة تصل ميناء بورسودان لتدشين ابراج "الجوهرة الزرقاء : نصف مليون دولار تضيء استاد الهلال
• أولمبي الجديان يضرب الاولاد بثنائية ماهر وأطهر ..ويسعد السودان
• الكوكى يودع "القوافل" بالهزيمه .. الأزرق يستعين بالوطني .. وسخط وسط أنصار "الرصاصات"
• المريخ يصطدم بـ "سانت جورج" فى طريقه لأنغولا .. و (137) ألف دولار تفسد معسكر الكنغو
• قناة "قوون" تتدخل بقوه لنيل حقوق مباراة الهلال فى ملاوى .. الازرق يواجه الأمير ودياً بالقلعة الزرقاء
• الهلال يواجه الخرطوم الوطني ودياً .. مساوي ينسحب من التدريب .. وقطب الهلال مرتضى ميرغني يشيد باعضاء لجنة اللقاء الجماهيري
• كاريكا يعاني من الالتهاب .. الغزال يعود وينخرط في تحضيرات الهلال .. النقر : ثلاث مباريات تكفي لمواجهة الرصاصات
• رجل موقعة أولمبينا في قضبة "الجوهرة" .. أطهر : نعمل من أجل الوطن .. وهدفنا "البرازيل"
• اطهر : جمهور "الابيض" قتل لاهبة "جنوب افريقيا".. واجد نفسي في وسط الملعب .. طموحي أكبر من سيارة ومنزل .. والهلال ليس محطتي الاخيرة
• وصف معركة الأولاد بالموعد الكبير .. وليد علاء الدين : إنتصرنا لأن الوطن علمنا معنى الانتماء .. ومعركة "جوهانسبيرج" حياة أو موت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال يخاطب كمبالا سيتي رسمياً ويستقبل الكوكي فجر الأربعاء
• كيبي يشعل المران بثنائية والهلال يواجه كمبالا سيتي بالخرطوم
• تمارين صالة لنزار حامد وجينارو يتدرب صباحا ويغيب مساءا
• أشعة لنيلسون وبوي يعود رسميا بعد إسبوع وجينارو يتدرب صباحا ويغيب مساءا
• منتخبنا الأولمبي يهزم جنوب افريقيا بثنائية ويقترب من التأهل لنهائيات الأولمبياد 
• اخبار الولايات .. نادي الكفاح يهدد يالانسحاب من الدوري المحلي بسبب التحكيم بالدامر
• الافيال تستعيد صدارة الاولى من الرومان بمدني .. وكساب يقسو على ود العباس بسنار
• رئيس الاتحاد السابق : الضعين بحاجة إلى نفرة رياضية لتحقيق تطلعات الجماهير
• الهلال يكسب الاتحاد بثنائية في دوري الاولى بكوستي .. والتحرير والملك في نهائي كأس الاتحاد لاندية الثالثة بالقضارف
• النيل يفيض بالمتمة والهدف يهزم الجزيرة في شندي .. جمي يعطل الاهلي في دوري الاولى في وادي حلفا

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أخووووووووك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اي اخوي 
في حاجة
يا عمو يا عجوز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مبروك كسلاوي 
.





الله يبارك في عمرك ياشيخ طارق
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا شيخ طارق
الحبيب محمد سيف
الحبيب الرائع عزالدين
جبيبنا كسلاوي
يديكم العافية على جهودكم الراقية
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا الحبيب محمد
اي كده ياخي 
لكن باقي لي لو بحثنا في الموضوع يمكن يطلع جدك
هههههههههههههههههههاي




ههههههههههههههه  انا عرفني شنو  جيت 
 لقيت الناس  بيقولو  عمنا  شبكت معاهم  

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

ههههههههههههههه  انا عرفني شنو  جيت 
 لقيت الناس  بيقولو  عمنا  شبكت معاهم  





*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أخووووووووك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



علي كل انا ماشي الدوحه بعد تلاته شهور
  نشوف  كان اخوي  ولا عمو  ولاجدو 
   ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور مباراة المنتخب الأولمبي وجنوب افريقيا 22-3-2015


من كورة سودانية 







           
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*          
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتلة الممتاز تجتمع مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر غداً



أكد عز الدين الحاج مقرر كتلة أندية الدوري الممتاز أن الكتلة ستعقد اجتماعاً مهماً غداً مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك لمناقشة العديد من القضايا المهمة في مقدمتها بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز وضرورة الحصول على أقساط العقد الجديد وأشار عز الدين إلى أن الاتحاد تسلّم الجزء الأول من عائد الرعاية في هذا الموسم فضلاً عن جزء من المديونية السابقة متمنياً أن يحسم اجتماعهم مع رئيس الاتحاد مستحقات البث حتى يتواصل بث مباريات الممتاز دون مشاكل. .

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل الشكر للرائعين دوماً و أبداً شيخ طارق ، محمد سيف ، عزالدين و كسلاوي . . . جزيتم خيراً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
خرمجة وإهمال‏

○ عقب انقضاء مراسم قرعة دوري سوداني الممتاز للموسم 2015 هرعنا لمطالعة الجدول وتفنيد اسابيعه وتدوين تواريخه التي أجزم القائمون على أمر النشاط الكروي بالبلاد بأنه لن يتم تعديله أو تغييره ولن تشهد أية جولة من الجولات تأجيل أو تقديم أو تأخير.

○ شعار دوري بلا تأجيلات بدأ بالسقوط رويداً رويداً فالاسبوع التاسع تم (تأجيله) بالكامل ليلعب في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بدلاً من التاسع عشر منه بإستثناء مباراة (الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ) وقبل أن يجف انتقادنا للقرار المذكور قامت اللجنة المنظمة بإجراء تعديل جديد على مباراة (الأمل عطبرة والأهلي شندي) يقضي بأن تلعب المباراة بتاريخ (24/3/2015) بدلاً عن (25/3/2015).

○ ذكرنا قبل أيام أن مسببات تأجيل الجولة التاسعة غير مبررة وأن المنتخب الأولمبي لا يحتاج لإسقاط اسبوع كامل ليُعِد نفسه وأن التأجيل المذكور سيربك جميع برامج الإتحاد العام في منافستي الدوري والكأس و (إعداد المنتخب) !!

○ وبالفعل قرر الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمس الأول تأجيل انطلاقة المرحلة الثالثة من بطولة كأس السودان القومية بسبب التعديل الذي طرأ على مباريات الاسبوع التاسع ولم يحدد أية تواريخ لانطلاقة المرحلة الثالثة وترك الأمر مبهماً حتى تكتمل فصول المؤامرة على اللاعب بكري المدينة بعد تصريح الأستاذ / مجدي شمس الدين قبل أيام لصحيفة الصدى.

○ ذكر سكرتير الإتحاد العام يومها بأن مباريات كأس السودان تُحتسب ضمن المباريات الرسمية وأن المريخ سيخوض مباراتين في (المرحلة الرابعة) من البطولة خلال شهر أبريل وهذا يعني تقليص الغياب من مباريات الممتاز لأربع مباريات فقط.

○ تصريح مجدي لم يعجب (اللوبي الأزرق) الذي يعمل خلف الكواليس والذي بادر بتقديم استقالات جماعية عقب صدور عقوبة بكري فلجأوا إلى نهج آخر يتمثّل في (التأجيل) حتى تستمر العقوبة على مباريات الممتاز.

○ قاموا بتأجيل الأسبوع التاسع وترحيله إلى تاريخ (25/3/2015) واستثنوا مباراة (الخرطوم والمريخ) بدواعي الاعداد الأفريقي رغم أن تلك الميزة لم ينلها (الأهلي شندي) المشارك افريقياً ايضاً، وعلى ضوء التأجيل المذكور تم تأخير ختام المرحلة الثانية لبطولة كأس السودان القومية و(تأجيل) انطلاقة المرحلة الثالثة من البطولة والتي سيترتب على ضوئها تأجيل (المرحلة الرابعة) ضمنياً.

○ وبالتالي حصر العقوبة على (مباريات الممتاز) فقط وعدم احتساب مباريات كأس السودان والتي تخوض الفرق مراحلها الأولية عادة بالصف البديل.

○ نعرج على ملف المنتخب الوطني والذي يتواصل اهماله بطريقة غريبة رغم أنه مقبل على انطلاقة مشواره الرسمي في الأسبوع الأول من شهر (يونيو) القادم في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان (2017) والتي ستجرى قرعتها في الثامن من أبريل القادم.

○ بعد إصدار جدولة الممتاز 2015 حدد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مدة (عشرة أيام) لفتح باب الإعداد للمنتخب الوطني وهى الفترة من 20 مارس وحتى 31 منه لإقامة معسكر تحضيري تتخلله مباراة ودّية مع احد المنتخبات.

○ انقضت (ثلاثة أيام) من الفترة المذكورة ولم نسمع شيئاً عن معسكر المنتخب او اعداده أو حتى جهازه الفني الذي يحتكره (مازدا) منذ سنوات دون أية نتائج تذكر خلال عامين على التوالي.

○ الاسبوع القادم يسمى (اسبوع الفيفا) وهى الفترة الزمنية المخصصة لمباريات المنتخبات الوطنية سواء على الصعيد الرسمي أو الودّي فمعظم المنتخبات الافريقية وعلى رأسها جنوب افريقيا والكاميرون ومالي وساحل العاج ومصر وغينيا الاستوائية بينما نغط نحن في نوم عميق.

○ سيتفاجأ القائمين على شؤون الكرة بالبلاد (بالخريف) عندما يجدون منتخب صقور الجديان مقبل على اولى مبارياته في تصفيات الكان (2017).

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: على وزارة الشباب والرياضة الالتفات للمنتخب بدلاً من (طبطبة) الأندية.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​شكراً لكم جميعاً يا زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
من يدير الكرة بالسودان

× جددت كتلة أندية الدرجة الممتازة ترديد الإسطوانة المملة ، بأنها ستوقف بث مباريات الدوري إبتداءا من الإسبوع الحادي العاشر كحد أقصى لسداد أموال الأندية طرف الاتحاد من ريع الرعاية والبث .
× ويقول خبر الكتلة أنهم إجتمعوا وناقشوا العديد من الملفات المهمة كدوري فرق الرديف وأداء التحكيم .
× ولكن سيادتهم لم يطلعونا عن ماذا قرروا ( كمان ) بشأن توقف دوري الرديف ، وسوء اللتحكيم .
× الرأي عندي كان يجب على هذه الكتلة أن تكون لجنة تنظم نشاط فرق الرديف ، وكذلك تقوم بتعين الحكام على مباريات الدوري الممتاز .
× ما هو دور الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم يا صديقي عزالدين الحاج إذا كانت تلك الكتلة البدعة هي التي تقرر بث الدوري وعدمه .
× فلماذا قبلتم بأن يسوق الاتحاد الدوري للرعاية والبث ، ولماذا لم تقموا أنتم بإبرام العقودات واستلام الأموال بدلا عن هذا الاتحاد الذي أصبح إلعوبة في أيد عابثة وأفكار جامدة ورؤى قاصرة أعوذ بالله .
× ليس من حق أية قوة في الأرض أن تتحدث عن النقل التلفزيوني أو الرعاية أبدا أبدا .
× صحيح للأندية حقوق واضحة ومبينة في اللوائح ، والاتحاد نفسه يهمه أمر هذه الأندية وحقوقها أكثر من تلك الادارات المتهورة والمندفعة بلا سند أودليل .
× من حق الأندية يا بشمهندس عزالدين أن تطالب بحقوقها كاملة غير منقوصها ومن حقها كذلك المطالبة بزيادة النسبة ولكن كل هذا يتم بالطرق القانونية والإجراءات الهيكلية ، بلا تطاول قبيح أوعصيان مبطن ولا تهديد صريح .
× كنا نعتقد أن للكتلة أفكار لتطوير البرامج ودعما ماليا لتسيير النشاط ، فكان يجب أن تطرح هذه الكتلة رؤيتها العلمية لتسيير نشاط الفرق السنية وما هي مساهمتها المادية والفكرية والجهدية ، حتى تعم الفائدة بكل تأكيد .
× كنا نتمنى من هذه الكتلة أن تقف في وجه فريقي القمة المريخ والهلال وتطالبهم بضبط إعلامهم وجماهيرهم تجاه التحكيم ورموز الاتحاد حتى لا تعم الفوضى ولا تهضم حقوق الأندية الأخرى الأدبية .
× كنا نتمنى من هذه الكتلة أن تدين تصرف بعض قادة الأندية الذين يعرضون تقارير الحكام السرية على الجماهيير لتأليبها على السلطة التي تدير النشاط ، وهم لايدرون أنهم يصبون الزيت على النار لأنهم حديثي عهد بهذا الوسط المفتوح والمنحوس .
× وكنا والله نتمنى أن يكون إجتماع هذه الكتلة بعد أن تجتمع مع قادة الاتحاد ومناقشتهم وطلب حقوقهم ، وليس بعد أن تجتمع وتلخبط وتصرح وتهدد وتتوعد ، وهي تعلم أنها لا تستطيع فعل أي شيئ ، ولن يستطيع شخص منع كاميرات التلفزيون الدخول للاستادات . ومن يعترض كما فعل متوكل في السابق سيجد جزاؤه وسوف يدفع الخسارة مجرد التعرض للمهندسيين والمعلقيين من ( دم قلبه ) وليس النادي .
× ولكن يستطيع أي نادي أن يسحب فريقه من المباراة ويرفض أداءها ، وحينها سيتحمل وزر ذلك الفعل المحرم في نظام الدوري الممتاز .
× ولابد أن نتساءل من يدير ويسير نشاط كرة القدم في بلادنا ، فلماذا نطالع قررت كتلة الممتاز منع بث المباريات فمن أين وجدت حق هذا القرار ، وكذلك الهلال يقرر إرجاع بكري المدينة لكشوفاته وكمان إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل . ده شنو ده .
× والمريخ يقرر منع حكام اتحاد الخرطوم من ادارة مبارياته في الممتاز ، قمة الفوضى و( السبهللية ) .
× واتحاد الخرطوم يرفض لحكامه ادارة مباريات الدوري الممتاز . عجبي .
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشيد بمنتخبنا الأولمبي وفوزه العظيم على منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ونسأل الله أن يوفقه بالخروج بنتيجة إيجابية في مباراة الرد تؤهله لبلوغ الأدوار النهائية لبطولة كل الألعاب بالكنغو برازفيل بإذن الله .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلموا يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
من يدير الكرة بالسودان

× جددت كتلة أندية الدرجة الممتازة ترديد الإسطوانة المملة ، بأنها ستوقف بث مباريات الدوري إبتداءا من الإسبوع الحادي العاشر كحد أقصى لسداد أموال الأندية طرف الاتحاد من ريع الرعاية والبث .
× ويقول خبر الكتلة أنهم إجتمعوا وناقشوا العديد من الملفات المهمة كدوري فرق الرديف وأداء التحكيم .
× ولكن سيادتهم لم يطلعونا عن ماذا قرروا ( كمان ) بشأن توقف دوري الرديف ، وسوء اللتحكيم .
× الرأي عندي كان يجب على هذه الكتلة أن تكون لجنة تنظم نشاط فرق الرديف ، وكذلك تقوم بتعين الحكام على مباريات الدوري الممتاز .
× ما هو دور الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم يا صديقي عزالدين الحاج إذا كانت تلك الكتلة البدعة هي التي تقرر بث الدوري وعدمه .
× فلماذا قبلتم بأن يسوق الاتحاد الدوري للرعاية والبث ، ولماذا لم تقموا أنتم بإبرام العقودات واستلام الأموال بدلا عن هذا الاتحاد الذي أصبح إلعوبة في أيد عابثة وأفكار جامدة ورؤى قاصرة أعوذ بالله .
× ليس من حق أية قوة في الأرض أن تتحدث عن النقل التلفزيوني أو الرعاية أبدا أبدا .
× صحيح للأندية حقوق واضحة ومبينة في اللوائح ، والاتحاد نفسه يهمه أمر هذه الأندية وحقوقها أكثر من تلك الادارات المتهورة والمندفعة بلا سند أودليل .
× من حق الأندية يا بشمهندس عزالدين أن تطالب بحقوقها كاملة غير منقوصها ومن حقها كذلك المطالبة بزيادة النسبة ولكن كل هذا يتم بالطرق القانونية والإجراءات الهيكلية ، بلا تطاول قبيح أوعصيان مبطن ولا تهديد صريح .
× كنا نعتقد أن للكتلة أفكار لتطوير البرامج ودعما ماليا لتسيير النشاط ، فكان يجب أن تطرح هذه الكتلة رؤيتها العلمية لتسيير نشاط الفرق السنية وما هي مساهمتها المادية والفكرية والجهدية ، حتى تعم الفائدة بكل تأكيد .
× كنا نتمنى من هذه الكتلة أن تقف في وجه فريقي القمة المريخ والهلال وتطالبهم بضبط إعلامهم وجماهيرهم تجاه التحكيم ورموز الاتحاد حتى لا تعم الفوضى ولا تهضم حقوق الأندية الأخرى الأدبية .
× كنا نتمنى من هذه الكتلة أن تدين تصرف بعض قادة الأندية الذين يعرضون تقارير الحكام السرية على الجماهيير لتأليبها على السلطة التي تدير النشاط ، وهم لايدرون أنهم يصبون الزيت على النار لأنهم حديثي عهد بهذا الوسط المفتوح والمنحوس .
× وكنا والله نتمنى أن يكون إجتماع هذه الكتلة بعد أن تجتمع مع قادة الاتحاد ومناقشتهم وطلب حقوقهم ، وليس بعد أن تجتمع وتلخبط وتصرح وتهدد وتتوعد ، وهي تعلم أنها لا تستطيع فعل أي شيئ ، ولن يستطيع شخص منع كاميرات التلفزيون الدخول للاستادات . ومن يعترض كما فعل متوكل في السابق سيجد جزاؤه وسوف يدفع الخسارة مجرد التعرض للمهندسيين والمعلقيين من ( دم قلبه ) وليس النادي .
× ولكن يستطيع أي نادي أن يسحب فريقه من المباراة ويرفض أداءها ، وحينها سيتحمل وزر ذلك الفعل المحرم في نظام الدوري الممتاز .
× ولابد أن نتساءل من يدير ويسير نشاط كرة القدم في بلادنا ، فلماذا نطالع قررت كتلة الممتاز منع بث المباريات فمن أين وجدت حق هذا القرار ، وكذلك الهلال يقرر إرجاع بكري المدينة لكشوفاته وكمان إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل . ده شنو ده .
× والمريخ يقرر منع حكام اتحاد الخرطوم من ادارة مبارياته في الممتاز ، قمة الفوضى و( السبهللية ) .
× واتحاد الخرطوم يرفض لحكامه ادارة مباريات الدوري الممتاز . عجبي .
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشيد بمنتخبنا الأولمبي وفوزه العظيم على منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ونسأل الله أن يوفقه بالخروج بنتيجة إيجابية في مباراة الرد تؤهله لبلوغ الأدوار النهائية لبطولة كل الألعاب بالكنغو برازفيل بإذن الله .







مين دا البصف قرار مجلس المريخ بالسبهللية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و أين الذهب في هذه الحروف النشاز . . حروف ذهبية قال
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكورين ياشباب
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

كل الشكر للرائعين دوماً و أبداً شيخ طارق ، محمد سيف ، عزالدين و كسلاوي . . . جزيتم خيراً



وجزيت كل خير
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
• تابعت أمس باستمتاع مباراة منتخبنا الأولمبي والتي جرت بعروس الرمال حاضرة جنوب كردفان والتي خطى فيها منتخبنا خطوة مهمة نحو بلوغ نهائيات دورة الألعاب الأفريقية لكرة القدم والتي ستقام نهائياتها بالكونجو كينشاسا في نوفمبر 2015, وذلك بعد فوزه 2-0 على ضيفه الجنوب أفريقي.
• حقيقة لم اتفاجأ بالنتيجة فقد تابعت المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلت في إعداد هذا المنتخب والنتيجة الكبيرة التي حققها من قبل في نفس الاستاد في عاصمة جنوب كردفان الغرة أم خيرا جوه وبرا عندما فاز على المنتخب الاثيوبي بنفس النتيجة وكان أبطال النصر في المباراة السابقة هما محمد مختار واللاعب احمد ماهر وكان منتخبنا الاولمبي قد فاز قبل نحو شهر من الآن بمدينة "ديريداوا" الإثيوبية بهدفين مقابل هدف، ليفوز بمجموع المباراتين .
• اما أبطال معركة ملحمة الأمس فقد بكر اللاعب ماهر عثمانباحراز الهدف الأول للسودان في الدقيقة الثانية من المباراة ، وأضاف أطهر الطاهر الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 69، لتمنح هذه النتيجة السودان أملاً كبيراً في التأهل لنهائيات الكونجو.
الحق لله منتخب جنوب أفريقيا قدم مباراة كبيرة وكان بعبعاً لمنتخبنا ولقد تميز لاعبو جنوب افريقيا بالحركة غير المحدودة و لكن منتخبنا كان في الموعد ولم ينتظر كثيراً ليعود لاجواء المباراة وسط تشجيع وهدير من أبناء الابيض الذين ملأوا الاستاد وشجعوا المنتخب بحرارة.
• وضح منذ البداية ان منتخب جنوب افريقيا صاحب نزعة هجومية في كل خطوطه بقيادة قائد الفريق الظهير الايمن جومبي والمهاجم باتيل, وقد إستغلوا تراخي وسط السودان خاصة الثلاثي وليد علاء الدين، أظهر وبشة الصغير، إلى جانب الوسط المدافع أطهر الطاهر وإبراهيم لينعزل هجوم السودان .
• دخل منتخبنا أجواء المباراة بنشاط واضح لأطراف دفاعه محمود في اليسار ومازن شمس الفلاح في اليمين ورباعي خط الوسط، ويتقدم المنتخب نحو الهجوم وفي الدقيقة 19 حصل السودان على ركنية شكلت خطورة على مرمى جنوب أفريقيا، عادت لركنية مرة أخرى ومن كرة لعبها وليد علاء الدين للظهير الأيسر محمود الذي عكس الكرة داخل الصندوق خطفها ماهر بقدمه اليسرى في المرمى محرزاً الهدف الأول للسودان في الدقيقة 20.
• ومع نهاية الشوط الاول وكاد أحمد نصر الدين أن يحرز الهدف الثاني لأصحاب الأرض مستغلاً سوء تفاهم دفاع جنوب أفريقيا وحارس مرماه ليخطف الكرة ويرسلها نحو المرمى الخالي ولكنها ضلت طريقها نحو المرمى الخالي.
• أجرى المدرب تعدلين ناجحين في الشوط الثاني بدخول شرف شيبون ومحمد عبد الرحمن لينجح السودان في السيطرة على المباراة بتحركات واسعة للاعبيه في الملعب خاصة بشة وماهر وشيبون وأحمد نصرالدين.
• منتخبنا يواصل ضغطه ويتوج تألقه بهدف ثاني ناله أطهر بتسديدة زاحفة من خارج الصندوق على يمين الحارس وذلك بعد هجمة منظمة من وسط الملعب قادها بشة بالتنسيق مع شيبون وأحمد نصر الدين الذي حاول الإختراق ولكن الدفاع شتت الكرة ليستلمها أطهر الذي أحرز أجمل الاهداف في الدقيقة 70 من عمر المباراة .
ان سايد
• برافو منتخبنا والتحية للثائر أحمد هارون الذي لعب دوراً كبيراً في هذه الانتصارات والتي تحسب له .
• هذا هو الفوز الثالث لهذه الكتيبة والتي اتمنى ان تواصل هذه الصحوة ويتألق منتخبنا بعد أسبوعين بجوهانسبيرج.
• فشل كابو سكوراب للمرة الثانية في الصعود لصدارة الدوري الانغولي بعد تعادله مع ديسبورتيفو ويبدو ان الحال من بعضو.
• المريخ يلغي معسكر الكنغو ويخير غارزيتو بين نيروبي والخرطوم.
• مافي فرق بين نيروبي والخرطوم الافضل ان يبحث المريخ عن مباريات اعدادية هنا في الخرطوم.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
* عندما كنا نقول إن الكاردينال لا يعرف شيئاً عن الإدارة لم نكن نلقي ذلك اعتباطاً أو أننا نقصد بهذا معارضته في شخصه أو لأغراض خاصة بنا بل كنا نقول هذا وندرك تماماً ما نقوله بل ونراهن على ذلك في أكثر من منبر، ولعل الأيام كانت كفيلة بكشف ما أشرنا إليه في أكثر من موقف وأكثر من حالة تحدث فيها الكاردينال حديث "الما عارف شي" وألقى الكلام على عواهنه دون ان يستبصر ودون أن يقدم حديثاً يليق بإداري صغير مثل "المعط السلك" ناهيك عن رئيس نادي مثل الهلال..!!
* وإن كنا حذرنا الكاردينال ومجلس الكومبارس أمس من مغبة السقوط في ورطة الانسحاب هذه لما سيلقاه الهلال بعدها من عقوبات وتوهان ومتاهات كان في غنى عنها فإننا اليوم سنهديه البند الأهم والأكبر والذي سيجعل الرجل يصمت حتى انتهاء دورته أو يفتح الله على الهلال باستقالته وإزاحته من صدر الهلال، فإن الذين يزينون للكاردينال سوء عمله هذا ينظرون من ثقب الباب إلى مساحة ضيقة حصرت الصراع بين الاتحاد والهلال وأشعلت الطريق بالعداءات دون أن يمنحوا أنفسهم فرصة مطالعة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لعام 2003 وقراءة شيء من اختصاصاتها والمواقع التي يحق فيه لها التدخل دون أن يكون ذلك تغولاً على فرية "أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية" ..!!
* وقوانين الدنيا كلها لا يمكن أن تقرأ بطريقة الجزر المعزولة بحيث يفصل كل بند على الآخر وأن تقرأ فقرة محددة دون مراعاة لشروط قبلها وبنود تجر بعضها بعضاً مثل قاطرة على السكة الحديد، ولو قرأ الكاردينال وجوقته هذا وفهموه لابتلعوا ريقهم ألف مرة، وكأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون، فإن الغفلة التي جاءت بهم إلى هذا الكرسي الفخيم في هذا النادي العظيم من الأخطاء التي لن تتكرر أبداً، ولعلهم واثقون من هذه الصدفة لذلك يتحدثون عن جوهرة زرقاء لن ترى بداية النور إلا في أواخر العهد لتكون اليد التي يمسك منها الهلال، وليكون المشروع الذي يطمح المجلس في مواصلته وهو يتسول الأصوات لدورة جديدة..!!
* حدد قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لعام 2003 مسئوليات المجلس، وحرص على تضمين فقرة تتحدث عن الغرض من إنشاء النادي واختصاصاته ولعل لها ما بعدها وهي كما يلي " ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية التي أنشئ من أجلها وتطويرها, ورعاية النشاط الرياضي الخاص به لأعضائه"، إذن فإن انتخاب مجلس الإدارة ليس من باب تزيين الصحف بالصور "البوبارية"والتصريحات الجوفاء المحتشدة بالمفاجآت "الفشنك" بل العمل ولا شيء سواه، وليس من حق أي مجلس إدارة أن ينسحب من المنافسة او يجمد نشاط ناديه لأنه سيكون عرضة لما سيأتي من حديث وبالقانون فقط..!!
* والفصل التاسع يتحدث عن المخالفات والجزاءات في حال مخالفة الشروط التي ينبغي لإدارة مجالس الهيئات والأندية تنفيذها، ولعلنا سنتحدث "بالعربي الفصيح" لنشرح هذه الجزئية، فالدور المنوط من مجالس الإدارات هو تسيير النشاط والعمل على تطويره والالتزام التام بقوانين اللعبة واحترام المؤسسات الرياضية التي تدير النشاط ونظمها ولوائحها وقوانينها، ومناهضة قراراتها بالقانون بعيداً عن توقف النشاط لأي سبب إداري يهدف إلى شل الحركة بالتأثير بالثقل الجماهيري أو الفني في أي منافسة، ومتى ما التزم أي مجلس إدارة بهذا فإن القوانين ستظل تحميه من مقصلة الحل، وأي تجاوز لهذا يجعله خارج الكرسي الحلم، لذلك فإن الانسحاب طريق وعر لا يستطيعه الكاردينال ومجلسه لأنهم غير راغبين في مغادرة الأضواء والشهرة حتى وإن كانت مصلحة الهلال تقتضي ذلك..!!
* من هنا سنقول للكاردينال ومجلسه إنسحبوا من الدوري الممتاز وسنودعكم وداعاً يليق بخيباتكم، "تعنتروا" في اللقاءات الجماهيرية، ولكننا سنتحدى ورقة واحدة رسمية تنعى مجلسكم توضع على طاولة الاتحاد..!!
* ولا بتنسحبوا ولا شي.. لذلك ما "تملونا هواء ساي"..!!
* هنالك خيار أكرم وأرحب من هذا.. استقيلوا احتجاجاً على الظلم..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقم حياتك..!!
* صل قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
* كرة القدم لا تتطور إلا بالصرف عليها، لأن المال يمثل قلبها النابض.
* عندما يقيض الله لها مسئولون يعرفون قدرها، ويضعونها في مقدمة سلم أولوياتهم يتحقق النجاح، وتتحسن النتائج، ولا أدل على ذلك من التجربة المفرحة التي طبقها الأستاذ أحمد هارون والي ولاية شمال كردفان برعايته الكريمة للمنتخب الوطني الأولمبي، الذي حصل على الدعم والاهتمام والرعاية من هارون فبرز وتفوق، وبات على أعتاب التأهل إلى نهائيات كل الألعاب الإفريقية المقامة في الكنغو.
* هدف ماهر لوحة.. وهدف أطهر الطاهر تحفة!!
* أضاف الوالي المحب للرياضة ملعباً يفخر به كل من يعشق كرة القدم، وأعاد الأبيض سيرتها الأولى في عالم المستديرة بدعمه الكبير لهلال الأبيض، حتى استعاد موقعه القديم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
* تكفل هارون باستضافة مباريات المنتخب الأولمبي في الأبيض، وتكفل بدفع مرتبات الجهاز الفني وحوافز الفوز ونثريات التدريبات وكلفة المعسكرات، وظل يحرص على مخاطبة اللاعبين بنفسه قبل كل مباراة، حاثاً إياهم على تحقيق الفوز لرفع اسم الوطن عالياً بين الأمم.
* أمس رد صقور الجديان التحية للوالي الهمام بأحسن منها، وحققوا نصراً جميلاً على منتخب جنوب إفريقيا بهدفي ماهر وأطهر الطاهر، ليصبحوا على مرمى حجر من التأهل.
* ملعب الأبيض الجميل يشرح القلوب.
* جمهور الأبيض الواعي الذواق وفر للمنتخب الأولمبي دعماً يشتهيه أي فريق.
* أداء منتخب الأمل لوحة فنان جمال رسمة.
* صارت مباريات المنتخب الأولمبي في الأبيض الحلوة تمثل عرساً جميلاً لكرة القدم السودانية، ومستقراً للفرحة بالنسبة لمحبي المستديرة في وطني الحبيب.
* التحية لأحمد هارون الذي عودنا على أن يضع الرياضة في مقدمة اهتماماته أينما حل، وما تجربته مع هلال كادوقلي عندما عمل والياً لجنوب كردفان ببعيدة عن الأذهان.
* التحية للديبة (الولد الشقي) ومساعده محسن سيد على النتائج الباهرة التي حققاها مع المنتخب الأولمبي، لا جدال على أنهما يمثلان جيل المدربين الوطنيين الشباب ويحسنان تمثيله كأفضل ما يكون.
* والتحية قبل الديبة ومحسن للسوداني الجميل (قطري الهوى) حمدان حمد، المستشار الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي على كل ما قدمه لأبنائنا الموهوبين من دعم ورعاية واهتمام وتوجيه، مسخراً كل قدراته الفنية وإمكاناته المادية وعلاقاته مع الأشقاء في دولة قطر لتطوير نتائج منتخب الأمل الذي نثر الفرحة في كل ربوع الوطن بانتصاراته المتتالية وأدائه المموسق.
* نتمنى المزيد من النجاح والترقي لمنتخب الأمل، ونتوقع من فرسانه أن يعودوا لنا ببطاقة التأهل للنهائيات من بلاد مانديلا، بنصرٍ جديد على منتخب الأولاد، ونحن على ثقة بأنهم مؤهلون حتى للمنافسة على اللقب في نهائيات كل الألعاب الإفريقية بالكنغو.

تراوري روق
* حث رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي مدرب فريقه دييغو غارزيتو على تجاوز خلافاته مع بعض اللاعبين، وعلى رأسهم المالي تراوري، وطالبه بإشراكهم بأعجل ما تيسر.
* يعلم الوالي أن فريقه يعاني من معضلة هجومية كبيرة بسبب ابتعاد تراوري وبكري المدينة عن تشكيلة الفريق في المباريات الأخيرة، باعتبارهما الأميز بين مهاجمي الفرقة الحمراء، لذلك سعى إلى معالجة الخلاف الناشب بين الفرنسي والمالي كي يستعيد الفريق نجاعته الهجومية المفقودة.
* اقتراب الوالي من الفريق يبشر بالخير، ونتمنى أن يفلح تدخله في معالجة الأزمة الناشبة بين المدرب والهداف الأول للفريق.
* نحن لا نلوم غارزيتو على صرامته مع تراوري تحديداً.
* قبل مباراة المريخ وكابوسكورب سألت الفرنسي عن احتمالات مشاركة تراوري في المباراة، فذكر لي أن المهاجم المالي لم يؤد سوى سبعة تدريبات فقط من مجمل 21 تدريباً خضع لها فريق المريخ في ثلاثة أسابيع، واستبعد إشراكه في المباراة لأنه غير جاهز بدنياً لها.. وقد كان.
* تراوري يتعلل بالإصابة تارةً، وبمرض والده تارةً أخرى، وبعدم استلطاف المدرب له أحياناً ليبرر تغيبه الكثير عن التدريبات، ويجاهر بانتقاد أنطونيو غارزيتو أمام زملائه.
* قبل ذلك ضرب المالي كل الأرقام القياسية في التسيب عندما استعصم ببلاده وأغلق هواتفه بعد فراغه من المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في نهائيات بطولة أمم إفريقيا التي أقيمت بغينيا الاستوائية.
* خرج منتخب مالي من الدور الأول ولم يعد تراوري لناديه إلا بعد انتهاء البطولة كلها.
* تعامل معه غارزيتو بهدوء، وسامحه على تسيبه واصطحبه معه إلى تنزانيا وأشركه في الحصة الثانية لمباراة عزام الأولى ولم يفعل شيئاً.
* تجاوز تسيبه وإخفاقه مرةً أخرى وأشركه في لقاء الإياب فشكل عبئاً ثقيلاً على الفريق، وتفنن في إهدار الفرص السهلة حتى اضطر غارزيتو لاستبداله بضفر، الذي قاد فريقه لتحقيق أجمل وأغلى فوز.
* مطلوب من مجلس المريخ أن يوجه تراوري باحترام مدربه وتحسين أدائه، وقبل ذلك بالانتظام في التدريبات وعدم التطاول على المدير الفني والمدرب العام.
* نرجو أن تفلح الصفحة الجديدة التي فتحها الوالي بين الطرفين في تحسين مردود تراوري، المطالب بالعودة إلى التسجيل لتغطية آثار غياب العقرب الموقوف.
آخر الحقائق
* علمنا أن اللجنة المنظمة للاتحاد ستجتمع يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.
* نتوقع منها أن تضع قضية تسريب تقرير الحكم صديق الطريفي في مقدمة أجندة الاجتماع المذكور.
* واقعة خطيرة، تطعن في نزاهة الاتحاد كله، وتضع عدالته في المحك.
* لوح رئيس الهلال بصورة من التقرير في لقاء جماهيري جمعه بأنصار ناديه.
* وتولت صحيفتان تنتميان للهلال نشر التقرير في صدر الصفحة الأولى للإصدارتين.
* سابقة خطيرة، تشير إلى مقدار الفوضى التي تفشت في أكبر وأهم الاتحادات الرياضية بالسودان.
* فصول المؤامرة الخطيرة ينبغي أن تشكل منطلقاً لتصحيح الخلل الكبير.
* واقعة تسريب التقرير ينبغي أن تناقش على مستوى مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.
* لأول مرة في تاريخ الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يتم تسريب تقرير حكم للصحف، وينشر على الملأ.
* يتردد أن الاتحاد بصدد استرضاء الهلال بإيقاف برمجة مباريات كأس السودان كي لا تحتسب لبكري المدينة.
* أصبح تعطيل نشاط العقرب الهدف الأول للأهلة عموماً وللوبي الأزرق في الاتحاد على وجه الخصوص.
* مطلوب من كل الصفوة حماية نجمهم الموهوب من حملة قميئة تستهدف تدمير موهبته تماماً.
* وعلى مجلس المريخ يقع عاتق مواجهة المخطط الكريه.
* نتساءل عن مسببات تلكؤ مجلس المريخ في استئناف عقوبة بكري.
* إلغاء معسكر الكنغو قرار غير موفق.
* وضع غارزيتو برنامجاً إعدادياً نموذجياً للقاء الإياب مع كابوسكورب، ونتوقع من المجلس أن ينفذه بحذافيره.
* أسعدتني مساندة الكوبرا زيكو لأمير كمال.
* أنصف المنتصر أمير الحسن وكتب عنه أجمل الحروف.
* الكبير كبير يا زيكو.
* ما زالت حلقات مسلسل الانسحاب المزعوم تتواصل على خشبة المسرح الأزرق.
* يهدد الكاردينال بالانسحاب ولا يقدم عليه.
* قال كردنة إن قرار الانسحاب سيتخذ في أول اجتماع للمجلس.
* اجتمع المجلس يوم أمس الأول ولم يقرر شيئاً ولم يناقش القضية.
* يبدو أن الانسحاب لحق بتقرير (فحص التربة).
* السؤال هو: متى سيتم بناء الجوهرة (الزرغاء) في مكان المعبرة الغبراء؟
* القرار الوحيد الذي تم تطبيقه من كل ما وعد به الكاردينال هو تشفير ود عبد الماجد!
* تعهد قطب المريخ آدم سوداكال بإعادة تسجيل العجب الصغير وطلب من الكاردينال تجهيز شكواه ضد ولدنا نزار حامد.
* القول ما قاله آدم سوداكال!!
* آخر خبر: يا آدم انتبه لا تنسى البدلة!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
* نبهنا من قبل بأن رئيس ومالك نادي كابوسكورب الملياردير (بينتو دوس سانتوس كانجامبا) صهر الرئيس الأنجولي (جوزيه ادواردو دوس سانتوس) وبحسب ما توصلنا له عبر النت، رجل فاحش الثراء وفاحش في أعماله خاصة شهرته كمقامر، ويقال إنه خسر في لعبة قمار في ليلة واحدة مبلغ 100 مليون دولار!! كما تلاحقه اتهامات في الدعارة على مستوى V.I.P وهو قائد سابق للجيش الأنجولي ويمتلك نفوذاً واسعاً في أنجولا!
* رجل كهذا ينبغي عمل ألف حساب وحساب له.. كما أن اختيار طاقم تحكيم من ناميبا بقيادة (جاكسون بافازا) أمر مقلق للغاية، فناميبا جارة أنجولا وترتبط الدولتان بعلاقات اقتصادية وتجارية وروابط اجتماعية، مما يدق ألف ناقوس خطر للمريخ قبل مباراة الإياب مع كابوسكورب بلواندا..
* نصحنا إدارة المريخ بدعوة الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة الحكام بالكاف لمرافقة بعثة المريخ كضيف شرف.. فلعل وجوده يخيف حكام ناميبا من التآمر ضد المريخ.. وعلى أسوأ الفروض اختيار المدرب مازدا ليمثل الاتحاد العام في بعثة المريخ.. لأنه يمكن أن يتحدث في الاجتماع التقليدي في وجود الحكام ليطلب إدارة نزيهة للمباراة، ويقول إنهم في السودان وبحكم رئاسة المسئول السوداني مجدي شمس الدين للجنة الحكام في الكاف يثقون بأن التحكيم سيكون مثالياً..
* نبهت لهذا الجانب الخطير.. ولكن لا أتوقع أن تخطو إدارة المريخ أي خطوة لتحاشي خطر التحكيم الناميبي في أنجولا.. لأنني أعرف كاريزما الإدارة المريخية والتي تغلب عليها الغفلة.. ولا تستشعر الخطر إلا بعد وقوعه!!
* كان من الممكن أن تتحرك إدارة المريخ منذ وقت مبكر لمقابلة مجدي شمس الدين لتطلب منه الحرص على اختيار حكم كبير ونزيه يخاف الله ومشهود له بالأمانة والكفاءة ليدير مباراة الإياب في أنجولا، مثل الجزائري جمال الحيمودي والمصري جهاد جريشة أو أي حكم أفريقي مونديالي محترم.. ولكن!
* بعثة كابوسكورب عندما جاءت إلى الخرطوم كانت حريصة على أن يترأس بعثتها مسئول من الاتحاد الأنجولي وهو في نفس الوقت عضو في الكاف.. وقد قالوا في تصريحات لهم إنهم تحسبوا للتحكيم.. لنشاهد الحكم الليبي الذي ظلم المريخ على أرضه وهو يتجاهل احتساب ركلة جزاء للمريخ من حالة اعتداء عنيف على محترف المريخ كوفي حدثت على بعد خطوات منه.. ثم يتجاهل إعادة الركلة التي احتسبها وأهدرها وانغا عندما دخل ثلاثة من لاعبي كابوسكورب لمنطقة الجزاء لحظة التنفيذ!! هذا غير تساهله مع حالات العنف مع كوفي وأيمن سعيد!!
استهداف المدينة
* لفت نظري أحد الأعضاء المنتديات وهو يعلق على زوبعة الأهلة بالإنسحاب.. مؤكداً إن ما يثيره الأهلة بالتهديدات الدونكيشوتية بالإنسحاب وراءه إعلامي معروف بالخبث والكتابات الإرهابية.. وغرضه جر الاتحاد لضرب المريخ، وحتى لا يخفف الإتحاد عقوبة بكري المدينة بعد أن نجحوا في توقيع العقوبة بمساعدة خلاياهم المنتشرة في اللجان والاتحادات!!
* الاتحاد لا يحتاج لأساليب الإرهاب والتخويف وبيانات التهديد الدونكيشوتية.. فاللوبي الأزرق في الاتحاد أصلاً مشارك في إيقاع العقوبة وحريص على إنفاذها رغم الحيثيات الضعيفة جداً في إثبات سوء سلوك اللاعب.. هذا فضلاً عن مهزلة نشر التقرير السري على صفحات الصحف الهلالية رغم أنف القانون مما يجعل شبهة التآمر على اللاعب بكري قوية جداً..
* لقد حددنا أمس تسعة أسباب وجيهة تبطل عقوبة العقرب.. ولكن هل يستطيع مجلس المريخ أن يؤدي دوره بقوة وشدة ليبطل عقوبة لاعبه الذي يتعرض لأكبر عملية استهداف يتعرض لها لاعب كرة في تاريخ السودان بل في تاريخ العالم كله؟!
* هل يعقل أن يفشل مجلس المريخ في إبطال العقوبة رغم كل هذه النقاط:
1- إنتفاء سرية تقرير الحكم الملزمة قانوناً..
2- انتماء الحكم لاتحاد الخرطوم..
3- وجود عداء سافر بين المريخ وحكام الخرطوم..
4- اعتراف الاتحاد العام ضمناً بوجود استهداف للمريخ من قبل بعض حكام الخرطوم، وإيقاف إدارتهم لمباريات المريخ..
5- اختلاف تقرير الحكم والمراقب..
6- فشل شريط التلفزيون في إثبات وقوع إعتداء بدني..
7- الضغوط التي تعرضت لها اللجنة المنظمة من قبل قياديين هلالاب في الاتحاد العام بتهديدهم بالإستقالة في حال تبرئة بكري.. 8- نشر تقرير الحكم بخط اليد على الصحف المعادية للمريخ.. وهي أخطر نقطة قانونية ويفترض أن تلغي عقوبة اللاعب نهائياً..
9- سابقة الإعتداء اللفظي من قبل لاعب الهلال هيثم مصطفى تجاه الحكم أحمد النجومي.. وإكتفاء لجنة الانضباط بغرامة (مليون جنيه فقط) دون أي إيقاف..! وسابقة إلغاء تقرير الحكم وديدي تجاه لاعب الهلال سيدي بيه.. يعني إن سياسة الكيل بمكيالين مطبقة بشراهة!
10- بكري هو أكثر لاعبي المنتخب الوطني غيرة على شعار الوطن وأولهم تلبية للنداء وأكثرهم قتالاً داخل الملعب.. في الوقت الذي يتهرب فيه الكثيرون من اللاعبين من تلبية نداء الوطن ويسكتون عليهم..
* كم كان مؤسفاً أن يصر مسئول كبير في الاتحاد ومشرف على المنتخب الوطني على معاقبة بكري بالإيقاف لمدة عام ولدرجة التهديد بالاستقالة إذا لم يعاقب.. ليسدد الضربة الثانية لمنتخبنا الوطني بعد أن كان قد إغتاله بواقعة مساوي الشهيرة!!
* ما فعلوه باستهداف بكري وإصرارهم على اغتياله سيدفع ثمنه السودان عندما يفقد المنتخب الوطني مهاجمه الأول والأكثر ولاء وغيرة على شعار الوطن.؟
* صحيفة زرقاء دبلجت على صدر مانشيتاتها خبراً عن حجز ممتلكات في استاد المريخ بسبب ديون الشركة الماليزية البالغة 186 ألف دولار.. وتهكمت كثيراً على المريخ ورئيس النادي.
* رغم عدم صحة الخبر في مسألة الحجز على الممتلكات.. فالمفترض أن يدفع نادي الهلال غرامة للمريخ قدرها 505 ألف دولار عبارة عن خسائر التدمير في استاد المريخ..
* ويفترض أن يدفع اللاعب هيثم مصطفى غرامة كبيرة للمريخ بسبب رفضه اللعب لمدة عام كامل من فترة عقده.. ولكن الاتحاد العام ظل يماطل في استرداد حقوق المريخ منذ سنوات.. بينما سارعوا في لمح البصر بمعاقبة اللاعب المستهدف بكري المدينة بعقوبة تآمرية لعب فيها اللوبي الأزرق دوراً كبيراً..
* تابعنا الكلاسيكو أمس بمزاج وحولنا 13 (ريالابي) في مقدمتهم ايفوسا الأصلع شقيق ايفوسا الأجلح.. وعندما كثر الضرب من قبل رفاق البرغوث في الجزء الأخير من المباراة وبدأ البرغوث يلعب بطريقته المجنونة.. هرب إيفوسا الأصلع.. تاني تجو؟!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم جعفر يهاجم الكاردينال في العدد الاول للزاوية

صدرت اليوم صحيفة الزاوية الورقية التي يترأس تحريرها الاستاذ احمد محمد الحسن وانفرد العدد الاول للزاوية بحوار مطول مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة العام واستطاعت الصحيفة ان تخرج جعفر عن صمته في الفترة الماضية وأعلن رئيس الاتحاد في حوار الزاوية ان ردهم سيكون عنيفا علي رئيس الهلال اشرف الكاردينال من خلال الاتهامات التي أطلقها في لقائه الجماهيري يوم الجمعه الماضي بنادي الهلال وقال انهم كونوا لجنة قانونية لرصد ذلك وشك رئيس الاتحاد في تقرير الحكم الذي نشر في عدد من الصحف .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل لكوكبة أخيار المنبر بقيادة الحبيب شيخ طارق حامد
والأحباب محمد سيف وعز الدين وكسلاوي علي التغطية الأخبارية المميزة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابوالبنات على الاضافات الثرة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب : انا ما فاضي للهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
نفي نجم المريخ رمضان عجب وجود اتصالات بينه و نادي الهلال وقال ان كل ما ذكر لا اساس له من الصحة و اضاف : انا ما فاضي للهلال او اي نادي آخر حاليا و لدى ملف مهم مع فريقي وهو التأهل للدور الثاني من الابطال و طالب رمضان في حديثه للزعيم بعدم الانزعاج و التركيز في تشجيع اللاعبين و الوقوف معهم بقوة لن المريخ يحتاجهم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة قوية لبلة وتراوري في مران المريخ



عاد الثنائي بلة جابر والمالي تراوري للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية في تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء وتدرّب الثنائي بالكرة في مران الأمس وأصبح في حُكم المؤكد أن يستفيد المريخ من خدمات تراوري وبلة جابر في مباراة كابوسكورب الأنغولي حيث سيختبر الجهاز الفني هذا الثنائي في التجربة الإعدادية أمام سانت جورج الأثيوبي وحال اطمأن على جاهزيتهما للمشاركة دون التأثر بفترة ابتعادهما عن الملاعب سيضعهما في حساباته لجولة الإياب الحاسمة أمام كابوسكورب، ويتوقع أن يعود الكيني وانغا للخرطوم اليوم بعد أن تأكد عدم سفر المريخ بوساطة طائرة الخطوط الكينية التي كانت ستتوقف في نيروبي حتى يشارك في التدريبات في حين لم يتحدد بعد موعد عودة الجزائري حكيم سبع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ 
ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ
ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ

ﺻﺮﻑ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﻳﺴﺒﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺪ ﻛﺎﺑﻮ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 32 ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ !! ﻭﻋﺰﺍ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﺨﻮﻓﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻃﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ! ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﺧﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻫﻈﺔ !!
ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﻓﺎﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺻﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺤﺠﻢ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ
ﻫﻮ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﻣﺎﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻪ ﻭﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﺴﻤﻴﻢ ﻋﻼﻗﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻓﺸﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﺻﻼ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻳﻀﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﻢ ﺑﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺘﺤﺴﻴﻦ ﻋﻼﻗﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﺄﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻳﺴﺎﻳﺮ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺠﻴﺐ ﻻﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻣﺤﺪﻭﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺀﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﻰﺀ !
ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺒﺎﺭﻯ ﺿﺪ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻧﺒﻌﺖ ﺍﺻﻼ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺩﺑﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺑﻲ ﻓﻰ ﻏﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻗﺼﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ! ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺔ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻃﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﺻﻌﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺸﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺮﺍﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﺑﻲ ,, ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺤﺢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﺑﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻯ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﺒﺎﺭﻯ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺴﻠﺴﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﺖ ﻓﻬﻰ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺧﻄﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻻﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻓﺎﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﺴﺨﻴﺮ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻜﺴﻴﺮ ﻣﺠﺎﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻻﺷﻮﺍﻙ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻓﻘﺔ !
ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻼﺕ ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ !
ﻣﺮﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻛﺘﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻟﺘﻨﻔﺠﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻠﻐﺔ ﺣﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﻣﺖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻔﺮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺒﻮﺭ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﻤﻨﻊ ﺗﻠﻔﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﻈﻦ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻏﻠﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﻭﺍﺭﺍﺡ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﺍﺭﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺷﺒﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻠﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻠﺔ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ,, ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﻒ ﻭﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻛﺘﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻣﻨﺤﺖ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻬﻠﺔ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻼﻳﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﻮﻋﻮﺩﻩ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﺘﺎﺧﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﻪ ﻭﺗﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺑﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺰﻯ ﻭﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﺗﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﻛﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺟﻤﻌﺖ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﻣﻮﻇﻔﻲ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﻣﺎﻫﻰ ﺍﻻ ﺩﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺷﻐﻞ ﻋﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻣﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ !! ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﻒ ﺳﻨﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻼﺕ ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻠﻤﺠﺮﺍ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
  هيثم كابو
  ولدنا البقضي غرضنا .. !
* اليومين دي أيام (شعارات) .. !
* هسه ناس الهلال يقولوا ليك بتستهتروا بينا وقاصدين شنو بقصة (الشعار) دي ..!
* نحنا بنتكلم عن موسم الانتخابات، و(كل مرشح عندو شعار وعقبال الهلال) .. !
* انتو عصمت رافع ليكم (شعار) والمريخ بنتهي منكم بتسحيل نزار .. !
 * تبقى عليكم يا محمد عبد الماجد :
ميتة و(تسجيل نزار) .. !
* يا حماده عليك الله اتكلم مع الكاردينال دا (ما ممكن يضرب في المدينة ويفرط في نزار )..!
* سوري اتذكرت صاحبنا محمد مُشفر يا مزمل أصلو كردنة زعلان منهم ..و(لو تخاصم او تجافي .. زول “بقاطعك” زي مافي) ..!
* غايتو طه علي البشير لو فعلاً حكيم مفروض ينحني للعاصفة ويحتوي عبوات كردنة الناسفة .. !
* الكاردينال قاطع (قوون)، وحقيقي كردنة دا لو عملت معاهو حوار (بقاطعك) خليك من تجيب خبر ضدو .. !
* يا كردنة روِّق المنقة .. (القصة بسيطة قالوا تسجيل بكري صحيح، والحكاية دي ما دايرا قومة نفس) ..!
* المشكلة (ابو الكرادن) ما بعرف يهادن .. !
* بكري يا كاردينال تسجيلو شمّت فيك العدو والصديق، و(نزار حامد في الطريق) .. !
* يا نيزو الطريق ما طويل .. و(تصل بالسلامة يا جميل) ..!
* الزعيم مع الإنتخابات دي رافع شعر (تسجيل ولدنا البقضي غرضنا) ..!
* الهلال ما عندو شعار يرفعو لأنو شعار عند عصمت، و(نزار رافع القزاز) ..!
* (قزاز) علينا .. (الصفوة) شالوا نور عينينا .. !
* حسم المريخ أمر نزار حامد تماماً، وتبقى له إنجاز ملف (البدلة) .. !!
* يمكن للوصايفة الآن مفاوضة نزار في (البدلة)، فهذا كل ما تركه الزعيم لكبسور علماً بأن البدله ليست إيطالية وأقل من عادية .. !
* (بدلة) يا مولاي حافي حالق في الطريق الشاقي الترام .. !
* كل حريص على مستقبل الهلال ينبغي أن يدير حواراً موضوعياً عن (مصير  البدلة)، وهل عدم إرجاعها فيه مساس بالفريق أم أنه أمر عادي، أم يتطلب  التقدم بشكوى باعتبار أن الزي (عهدة نادي) .. ؟
* سمعنا و(العهدة على النادي) أن محاولات تخدير جماهير الهلال من قبل الإدارة (اتكشفت وطلعت مجرد كلام فاضي) .. !!
* الهلال ساكي موضوع بكري المدينة، و(المدينة حسم صفقة نزار) ..!
* اشتكوا بكري بتهمة إقناعه لنزار حامد بدخول التاريخ، وارتداء شعار المريخ .. !
* يا كردنة (الجفلن خلهن أقرع الواقفات) .. !
* بالمناسبة : لماذا يتجاهل الهلال إشراك ابننا اللاعب المهذب فيصل موسى  أساسياً رغم ما سمعناه من تصريحات كاردينالية في موسم التسجيلات ..(وما  أجمل الحكاوي عن أتباع الأسس العلمية في التسجيلات الصاح واللبدة زي  التمساح) ..!
* إهتمام الوصايفة بكل ما هو بكري المدينة يعكس مدى أثر اللدغة القاتلة  ..و(تسلم يا ود يا عقربة يا الجهجهت الجماعة وكترت الهضربة) .. !
* كتروا في الشكاوي .. (لسة منتظراكم بلاوي) ..!
* يا مزمل انت عارف نزار ولدنا لكن سرية الصفقة تتطلب الآن الإمساك عن سرد التفاصيل .. و(مرحب بي ولدنا البقضي غرضنا) .. !
* الولد ولدنا وكلمة الحق بنقولا .. والقال(ولدي) غلب .. !
* بكري ونزار ..(ضربة قاضية فوف طاقة الهلال) ..!
* انتوا متحملين (الصفر) اكتر من 80 سنة غالبكم تتحملوا ضربة العقرب ونزار  .. (يا عالم أركزوا شوية وأعملوا ليكم شكوى شكوتين وخلوا آدم يجي الإستديو  مع الكاردينال يحسم القضية في حوار) ..!
* كيف آدم منو .. (يا جماعة ما تزعلونا منكم) .. !!
* في رياضي (متابع للساحة الرياضية) ما بعرف آدم .. ؟
* آدم دا يا (رياضيين يا بتوع المتابعة) الزول الاتكلم عنو الكاردينال في  حوارو الشهير بعد تسجيل بكري وقال (قلت لآدم جيب القروش) ..!
* آدم القروش ما بتحرك شعرة في العقرب ..(أقنع وأكسب) ..!
* كانا قناعة بكري أن الهلال لن يضيف له جديداً، لذا فانه كان مستعد للدفع للمريخ مقابل تسجيله .. !
* ما عارف السبب الحقيقي الخلى بكري يرفض اللعب في الهلال، لكن (حاسي انو آدم لعب دور في الحتة دي) .. !
* آدم بدل يفتح الخزنة كان يقول لينا الأسباب و(يفتح الصندوق الأسود) ..!
* كلو من آدم .. !
* يا آدم موضوع نزار دا في يدك .. و(طالما فشلت في العقرب حاول أقنع “ابو  النيز” يسلمكم البدلة وما تصهين بالله عايزين نسمع ردك) .. !!
* نزار محسوم وخلاص اكتملت القوة ..و(يا آدم جيب من جوة) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* تعثر كابوسكورب أمام ضيفه ديسبورتيفو في الدوري الأنغولي يجب أن يدفعنا لرفع درجة الحظر ، فالأنغولي الجريح فريق منظم وخطر ..!
* غايتو يا (كابو الفريق) الله يدينا خيرك ..!
* نضرب (كابو الفريق) ونضمن العبور ونرجع نحسم كبسور ..!
* أصحى يا غرزته .. !
* عدنا لاسطوانة كل عام المتمثلة في إعلان كتلة الممتاز إيقاف البث .. و(بث) خلاص .. !
نقش أخير
* نتمنى أن يتم إدخال حل مشكلة التلفزة في برنامج (الطفل المعجزة) ..!
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

تحصلت (الزاوية) على معلومات مؤكدة تشير الى ان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) استبدل طاقم التحكيم الناميبي بقيادة جاكسون بافازا المخصص لادارة مباراة المريخ وكابوسكورب الانغولي في اياب دور الـ32 من ابطال افريقيا بطاقم تحكيم جنوب افريقي، وكانت ادارة المريخ ابدت خوفها من الطاقم الناميبي خاصة ان دولة جارة لانغولا.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا الحبيب محمد
اي كده ياخي 
لكن باقي لي لو بحثنا في الموضوع يمكن يطلع جدك
هههههههههههههههههههاي



ود البقعة كومر انجليزي اصلي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
 عماد الدين عمر الحسن
مبروك أولمبي السودان

وسط حضور رسمي وشعبي كبيرين علي ملعب استاد الابيض ، كسب المنتخب الاولمبي مباراته الاولي امام نظيره الجنوب افريقي بهدفين دون مقابل في واحده من اقوي واجمل المباريات ، وقد ادي الفريق مباره رائعه حافله بالبذل والعطاء وذاخره بالجمل التكتيكيه التي اشارت الي وجود عمل كبير للجهاز الفني للمنتخب ، كما تألق كل لاعبو المنتخب واظهروا مهارات فرديه عاليه بما يشير ايضا الي دقه وحسن ا اختيار عناصر المنتخب .
الخصم بدوره لم يكن سهلا وقد قاسم منتخبنا المباراه مظهرا نديه شديده طوال زمن اللقاء ، وقد شكل في كثير من الاوقات خطوره كبيره وكاد ان يسجل في اكثر من مره غير ان التألق الكبير للحارس الممتاز احمد عبدالعظيم والمستوي الرائع الذي ظهر به حال بينهم وبين الوصول لمرماه .
احرز اهداف السودان ماهر عثمان من تسديده يساريه مباغته مستفيدا من عكسيه محسنه في منتصف الشوط الاول ، وعزز اطهر الطاهر بالهدف الثاني في شوط اللعب الثاني بعد عده تمريرات متقنه بين شيبون واحمد نصرالدين وبشه لترتد الي اطهر الذي سدد بقوه يمين الحارس .
المستوي المتميز الذي ظهر به المنتخب يشكل تحديا كبيرا للاتحاد العام ولجنه المنتخبات الوطنيه للمحافظه عليه ودعم استمراريته وتوفير كل المعينات للجهاز الفني ليكمل ما بدأه ونجح فيه حتي الان ، وقبل ذلك كله توفير الظروف المناسبه للاستعداد الجاد لمباراه الرد بجنوب افريقيا بعد اسبوعين ، حيث لايجب الركون الي نتيجه مباراه الذهاب والفوز بهدفين نتيجه جيده لكنها ليست مطمئنه تماما لانها تحفز المنافس لاحساسه بامكانيه وسهوله التعويض ، خصوصا اذا كان المنافس في حجم منتخب جنوب افريقيا الذي شاهدناه بالامس ونتوقع منه أن يكون أكثر شراسه علي ارضه ،لذلك فلابد من الاستعداد الجيد لمباراه الرد ويا حبذا لو تم توفير عدد من المباريات التجريبيه مع منتخبات مماثله وقويه . كذلك لابد من السيطره علي الفرحه الكبيره والاحتفالات التي بدأت بعد نهايه المباراه ولابد ان يعرف اللاعبون أن المهمه لم تكتمل بعد ولا زال هناك شوطا اخر .
* جمهور مدينه الابيض قدم لوحه فنيه رائعه والمدرجات تكتسي بالوان علم السودان كما قدمت فرق الفنون الشعبيه نماذجا مختلفه من التشجيع بالمدرجات .
* حسب تقديري فقد استحق اكثر من لاعب ان يمنح جائزه نجم اللقاء ومنح الجائزه للاعب واحد ربما كان فيه بعض الظلم لبقيه اللاعبين وخصوصا الحارس المتميز احمد عبدالعظيم .
* عموما نبارك جدا هذه النتيجه ونتمني المحافظه عليها في مباراه الاياب ونتمني ان تسهم في ظهور الاولمبي السوداني في نهائيات الكنغو لبطوله كل الالعاب الافريقيه التي ستقام في نوفمبر من هذا العام .
* صرح رمضان عجب وأفاد أنه لا وقت لديه للهلال ، نتمني ان يجد رمضان وقتا للعوده لمستواه السابق ، وان يؤدي بنفس المستوي في أي خانه يضعه فيها الجهاز الفني ويترك هذا الكسل الذي لم نتعوده منه ،حتي لا نتمني ان يكون لديه وقت للهلال .
* لا اعتقد أن خبر عوده تراوري وتجهيزه لقياده الهجوم في مباراه الرد امام كابو اسكورب سيكون خبرا مفرحا لاغلبيه انصار المريخ ، فمشاركه اللاعب تعني ضمنيا اهدار عدد لا بأس به من الفرص امام المرمي وهو ما لايحتاجه المريخ بأي حال ،غير أني اقول هذا وأتمني ان يخذلني اللاعب اذا شارك في المباراه .
* رأي الشخصي أن الكوكي مدرب أقل من قامه الهلال واعتقد انه سيكون مندهشا جدا لسعي الهلال للتعاقد معه وهو الذي لايجد ترحيبا حتي في فريقه المتواضع قوافل قفصه ، وقد تابعت في الايام السابقه انتقادات شديده علي المواقع التونسيه من جمهور القوافل للمدرب وهم يصفونه بالمتفلسف ومدمر اللاعبين .
* سيكون مقبولا من الهلال حسب اسمه وتواجده المستمر بالبطولات الافريقه ان ينافس الترجي او النجم الساحلي او الصفاقسي علي مدربه ، ولكن ان ينافس فريقا صغيرا مثل قوافل قفصه ويفاوض مدربه الذي لا يحظي اصلا بدعم انصار واداره الفريق فهو امر غير مقبول .
* كلمه اخيره : اخيرا معسكر المريخ قبل لقاء كابو في الاياب باثيوبيا بدلا عن الكنغو مقترح غارزيتو وعن كينيا مقترح مجلس الاداره ، والمباراه الاعداديه ستكون امام سانت جورج وهذا القرار سيكون ساريا حتي اشعار اخر .
* اخر كلمه : يحتاج الشجر للماء حتي ينمو ويكبر ، فحيثما انعدم الماء لاتنجح الشجره ولا تقوي علي الثبات ، ومعظم احياء الخرطوم ينعدم فيها الماء هذه الايام ، فلا مكان للشجر .

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما قصرتوا يا شباب،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكوررين ياشبااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------

